# Gamo air gun. Bobcat?



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

i was watching some show on oln the other day and it showed the gamo varmint hunter gun. i have the equivelant of that gun gamo 890 with a camo stock. my gun is a .177 caliber and the one on the show was also. they said theyve taken everything from squirrels to rabbits to even bobcats and coyotes. with my gun i hardly get a pass through on a squirrel at 30 yards even though i made a rabbit do cartwheels at 50 yards once.:yikes:   . i doubt it would do anything to a bobcat. what do u think?


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

wow.......... someone should teach these morons a lesson for saying that..


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

that show its hunting university. the one i saw they were hunting squirrels with a dog.in the clips at the end of the show they pegged this bobcat ,looked like it was square in the forehead it dropped in its tracks.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I know someone that has killed two possums with a bb gun:yikes: Nothing fancy, just a crossman type bb gun. I couldn't believe a bb gun could kill a possum. He has free range egg laying chickens and he's already had a fox kill a couple of them, so he doesn't like to see the possums too close.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Go with the RWS model 34 1000fps in 177 and 800fps in 22.
Awesome air guns and has the least kick compared to other models.German made craftsmanship and will last your lifetime.Excellant hunting and plinking riffle.Becarefull these are considered a firearm.They will shoot a hole through 1" plywood at 50ft away and look like it was done with a drill:yikes:


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

I had a thread on here last summer asking about airguns when I was looking. I ended up with the Crosman 800 Quest based on what I'd heard and the price ($100). All I can say is, that gun is awesome. It shoots extremely hard and is more accurate than I can shoot it. Kill a bobcat at reasonable range? I'd rather not say how I know but there is no doubt in my mind.

My next airgun will be the Beeman R7 for shooting winter leagues. Whoever doesn't have one of these adult airguns yet is missing out on a lot of cheap fun.


----------



## first7pointer (Jan 23, 2006)

i seen a show were a guy took to boar with a gamo shadow, also 1000fps, he dropped then both with head shots, i guess if you use the right type of gun and pellets you can hunt stuff like that. When i go squirrel hunting all i use is my pellet gun.

-RJ-


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

my son has a beeman and it will shoot a paper wad through a coloring book. I know for a fact it will kill a cat sized animal.


----------



## SevenMaryThree (May 30, 2006)

I took up hunting bobcat with a pellet gun....Right after they closed the rubber band and paper clip (primitive) season. Before that, we'd chase jaberwok with slingshots, and snipe with spitwads. A merry time by all was had, in this believe my frajous lad.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

i have the gamo shadow with scope and it shoots accurate and powerfull. i shot a rabbit and squirrel that both dropped in its tracks(head shots), and numerous pigeons that were making a mess of my property. I would have to say a head shot on a bobcat with this rifle would be a no tracking job easy. i recommend using the crow magnum hollow point pellets they mushroom to .22 size with alot of shock,a fantastic pellet! that shoots accurate.


----------



## tiller killer (Sep 10, 2006)

SPITFIRE said:


> i have the gamo shadow with scope and it shoots accurate and powerfull. i shot a rabbit and squirrel that both dropped in its tracks(head shots), and numerous pigeons that were making a mess of my property. I would have to say a head shot on a bobcat with this rifle would be a no tracking job easy. i recommend using the crow magnum hollow point pellets they mushroom to .22 size with alot of shock,a fantastic pellet! that shoots accurate.


i have the same gun with a simmons blazer 3-9x32 and they are GREAT rifles, i have been squirrel hunting with it for a few years now of and on, i switch between that and my 22 randomly.... longest kill shot was 45 yards, hit a squirrel in the head with a crossman hollow point... pellet penetrated anout 1" (checked with cleaning rod).... point blank with the heavyest pellet they sell might kill a bobcat, i sure as hell wont be doing any testing...



duke


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

SevenMaryThree said:


> I took up hunting bobcat with a pellet gun....Right after they closed the rubber band and paper clip (primitive) season. Before that, we'd chase jaberwok with slingshots, and snipe with spitwads. A merry time by all was had, in this believe my frajous lad.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Now _that's_ funny!!!!!!


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Do they make one that would take down anygame like racoon fox birds witha well placed shot. I want to get something to take with me deer hunting. Since they drive me crazy even the field mice and chipmunks


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

take with you deer hunting? why not just enjoy the show thats part of hunting,its all good plus shooting at varmints will only close the deal of not getting a deer.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I used to be into pellet guns and remeber seeing a site where a guy had pictures of a cow elk that he had killed at 10yds with his 9mm pellet rifle. I am sure there will be pleanty of naysayers, but I beleive it. I have killed tons of animals up to the size of a raccoon with several of my guns, some very long shots too. There are more than a few cases of people being killed by a shot to the head with a pellet gun, I wouldnt doubt that it could easily peirce a bobcats skull, they arent that much larger than a big **** or housecat.


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

i shot a rabbit with my crosman 1000 quest a while ago. 30-40 yd thru and thru head shot. after seeing what it did to that rabbit, I have no question it would kill most any small game with a good placed shot.


----------



## trainwreck (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a Beeman SS1000 and it will shoot a Crow Magnum thru 1/2 inch plywood at 30 yards. I don`t know about cheap fun though. The pellets cost more than .22 long rifles.


----------

